# 205/45R15 on 8 inch wheels



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'm just wondering if it's possible to fit a 205/45R15 tire with an 8 inch wide wheel on a Golf Mk3?

Thanks!


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

a quick google search told me that people have put these tires on a 15x9, so yes. it will fit on a 15x8

http://bit.ly/1CrC4Hy


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Stretch?....

Go to tyre stretch. They have pics, this is probably the closest they have to what u want
http://www.tyrestretch.com/8.0_195_45_R15/

This is more stretch than you want. Take a look at the site


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

whats the offset?


----------



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

15x8 ET10 :/


----------



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

BT12 said:


> Stretch?....
> 
> Go to tyre stretch. They have pics, this is probably the closest they have to what u want
> http://www.tyrestretch.com/8.0_195_45_R15/
> ...


Yeah I looked at that page yesterday to find something but as you say the closest people go is 195's but I don't want stretch


----------



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

No sorry the wheels are actually 15x7 (not 8) ET10, should make a difference right? And obviously they'd be mounted on 195 rubber! :thumbup:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

audia4NY said:


> whats the offset?


what does offset have to do with anything :screwy:


----------



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

Depends where it'll sit (the wheel)


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Doggidogg said:


> Depends where it'll sit (the wheel)


i thought he was saying that is if it would affect how the tire mounts.


----------



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

carlhuebner said:


> i thought he was saying that is if it would affect how the tire mounts.


Oh yeah well that too


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

Doggidogg said:


> Oh yeah well that too


How would this affect mounting? It would affect how it sits when placed on the car...

I see a lot of trying to put others down but nothing that helps the OP great job


----------



## Doggidogg (Jul 6, 2014)

audia4NY said:


> How would this affect mounting? It would affect how it sits when placed on the car...
> 
> I see a lot of trying to put others down but nothing that helps the OP great job


Yeah, well that's what I meant  Haha it's typical VWVortex, I really want help but oh well :facepalm:


----------

